# P&O and length



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

On the P&O web site tonight looking for price for next September for Hull - Zeebrugge return, if I book length at 6.1 meters its £365 but if I book length at 6.0 meters its £305. I intend to use Tesco clubcard points for a free crossing so it makes no difference but I still find it bonkers.

Ralph


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

Do you think they are going to measure you?? Can you look at something & think, hmmm, thats .1metre longer than he said!!. Save the money. So long as it looks about right you will be ok.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Size*

Hi

I have to agree with Mike - I would chance my arm at a 6.0m booking.

Obviously I would not turn up with the Kontiki on a 6.0m booking unless with www.transeuropaferries.com - they do not seem to give a monkeys!

Rapide561


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Think there is now sufficient cargo space on the North Sea not to worry about a few centimeters.

6Mtr Cut off point? Cargo space(lane length in ferry terms) was always based upon 12mtr or 40ft trailer lengths.So its an easy accounting measure of cargo booked.

N


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi all, its 6.5 with the scooter on, do you think I could get away with that?

£485 if you want 7.1

Ralph


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

ralph-dot said:


> On the P&O web site tonight looking for price for next September for Hull - Zeebrugge return, if I book length at 6.1 meters its £365 but if I book length at 6.0 meters its £305. I intend to use Tesco clubcard points for a free crossing so it makes no difference but I still find it bonkers.
> 
> Ralph


Can you use tesco vouchers on Norfolkline as they are not so bothered about size.


----------



## 100040 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi

Book the smaller size, I've never been measured, if questioned say you were measuring wheelbase not vehicle length.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

No John, can only be used with Euro Tunnel, P&O, Irish Ferries, Stena Line and Wightlink Ferries. Hull is good for me as it saves over 500 miles driving, if its not free I would use Norfolk Line.

Ralph


----------

